# Houston World Series of Dog Shows July 18 - 22



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Who will be at the Houston Show, confirmation, barn hunt, ability, etc? I will be going, as I live 4 miles from the show. I won't have my Beagle, Star at the show. But, I might have some fun and enter Lola in the Barn Hunt again. She provided some comic relief last year, not much of a hunter unless you count "hunting for attention". It would be fun to meet up with some Poodle Forum folks.


----------

